# The 13 ways the Tea Party is like the Taliban



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2014)

Tea Party positions include:

Ideological purity
Compromise as weakness
A fundamentalist belief in scriptural literalism
Denying science
Unmoved by facts
Undeterred by new information
A hostile fear of progress
A demonization of education
A need to control women’s bodies
Severe xenophobia
Tribal mentality
Intolerance of dissent
A pathological hatred of the US government

- HBO's "The Newsroom"
The Newsroom Tea Party Is The American Taliban Quotes


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 1, 2014)

You've been here long enough to know you should post this under the 'Tea Party' section. Are you a g-damned retard?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> You've been here long enough to know you should post this under the 'Tea Party' section. Are you a g-damned retard?


You have to ask this goofy fucker THAT????


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2014)

didn't he post this same crap last week?

there ISN'T one thing he listed that is TRUE

don't fall for it folks. it's for shit stirring


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 1, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> You've been here long enough to know you should post this under the 'Tea Party' section. Are you a g-damned retard?



Why yes he is.  But we already know that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

The tea party started out well but ended up as keystone kop komedy.

Buncha goofballs.


----------



## Siete (Dec 1, 2014)

The Taliban can spell.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2014)

Siete said:


> The Taliban can spell.



And run a functioning government.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> You've been here long enough to know you should post this under the 'Tea Party' section. Are you a g-damned retard?



You mad, bro?

Why, yes, you mad!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > The Taliban can spell.
> ...




And that's just plain old sad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

I wonder if you realize that you had a Jewish moment with the number "13", Delta4Embassy ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I wonder if you realize that you had a Jewish moment with the number "13", Delta4Embassy ...



How so? I'm not a numerology believer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you realize that you had a Jewish moment with the number "13", Delta4Embassy ...
> ...




Not Numerology.

"Yigdal".

The *13* attributes of G-d.

The only creed I know of that is centered on the number 13.


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Nice rhyming, Jesse...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Whu??


----------



## 1776 (Dec 1, 2014)

Reasons you are a fucktard....

1) You posted your ugly retarded picture here.
2) You still dress like your mother picks out your clothes each morning.
3) You eat shit.
4) You think shit tastes good.
5) You are a liberal


----------



## hjmick (Dec 1, 2014)

Well by crackie, if they said on _The Newsroom, _it must be true! Good golly gee willickers true indeed! Yes sirree...

I guess that means what Bob Hope said in _The Ghost Breakers_ about Democrats must be true as well...


This thread belongs in the TV Forum, not Politics.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2014)

Please move thread to the rubber room or partisan B.S. forum thank you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 1, 2014)

Op is a FUCKING MORON & i bet my post gets deleted for being off topic BEFORE this garbage gets moved for being flame bait.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Perhaps it would help if a giant elephant came and took a giant dump on this thread...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Op is a FUCKING MORON & i bet my post gets deleted for being off topic BEFORE this garbage gets moved for being flame bait.




You mad, bro?

Why yes, you maaaaaadddd!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

1776 said:


> Reasons you are a fucktard....
> 
> 1) You posted your ugly retarded picture here.
> 2) You still dress like your mother picks out your clothes each morning.
> ...




Ahhh, Right-Wing "intelligence" rears it head again.

Thank you for showing your ass.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Well by crackie, if they said on _The Newsroom, _it must be true! Good golly gee willickers true indeed! Yes sirree...
> 
> I guess that means what Bob Hope said in _The Ghost Breakers_ about Democrats must be true as well...
> 
> ...



Writers for "The Newsroom" have been fact-checked on other things and found to be accurate. Thinking of the list here, the Tea Party and Taliban comparison is also accurate regardless of the source. Important to remember that no matter the tv genre, someone had to write it. And if the genre is taking place in the real world, present-day it's more likely going to be true than fabricated fiction. Why set a story in the modern real-world then make up a fictional version?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

I think that sometimes, RWNJS just need to get a primal scream off their chests, sunken or not.  Being permanently angry is very hard to do, you know.

Ok, Righties, tomorrow, 09:30 sharp, let's get you all together in one knuckle-dragging location and y'all can scream to your hearts content. 

Wonderful.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

As usual, the tee potty types can't respond to the content so they fling shit at the walls. 

Anybody surprised? 

SSDD


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Well by crackie, if they said on _The Newsroom, _it must be true! Good golly gee willickers true indeed! Yes sirree...
> ...




omfrikkengawd. you ever consider the Newsroom is biased in their political views


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As usual, the tee potty types can't respond to the content so they fling shit at the walls.
> 
> Anybody surprised?
> 
> SSDD


Calling people terrorists is NOT content worthy of a response you fucking hack.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2014)

My god first the left thinks Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert are real news and now this I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry. The most frightening part of this whole thread is that the people who buy into this are allowed to vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

ah the poor TPM wuckfits  






sorry, teaps, you are politically finished


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions *include*:



Anyone notice this rhetorical sleight of hand?  It means that *any* opinion expressed by *any* Tea Party member (or *posing* as a Tea Party member) at *any* time is *included* in this bogus list of "Tea Party *positions*."  

Of course, none of these are listed on the Tea Party's own website.  But then the OP is not known for intellectual honesty...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 1, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> You've been here long enough to know you should post this under the 'Tea Party' section. Are you a g-damned retard?


He should post it under the "Proof I'm A Fucking Retard for this OP" Forum.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 1, 2014)

The so-called TEA party is grass roots.  There is no national spokesman.  All this hatred from the Leftists is being directed at your average patriotic American citizen who believes this Country is going down the wrong path.  The last six years is proof of that.


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions include:
> 
> Ideological purity
> Compromise as weakness
> ...


 
HBO said it, it has to be true, silly rabbit...

The demon has spoken...

My guess Bill Maher is your savior...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

The tea party members and those of the far right perform the same 
"rhetorical slight of hand" and ascribed nonsense to the mainstream GOP


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 1, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The so-called TEA party is grass roots.  There is no national spokesman.  All this hatred from the Leftists is being directed at your average patriotic American citizen who believes this Country is going down the wrong path.  The last six years is proof of that.



The TPM is its own abandoned field inundated by its own crap, searing the roots of a once vigorous movement, know simply dying away.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Well by crackie, if they said on _The Newsroom, _it must be true! Good golly gee willickers true indeed! Yes sirree...
> ...



Are you for fucking real? I've been involved with movements working for rights of Afghan women and children since the mid 90's.

Anyone who could even believe that the Tea Party are even remotely like the Taliban is a major mother fucking asshole. A partisan hack beyond the pale. 

Get back to me when you can show me incidences of Tea Party men throwing acid on little girls trying to go to school.

Or when they start demanding that women wear burkas. Or when they ban children from flying kites because the kite might have been made out of a recycled Bible. Or when Tea Partiers hold mass executions in soccer stadiums to eliminate any opposition to them.

Or when there are public stonings for anyone accused of adultery. Check out their crimes against humanity and then come back in and try to make a case that the Tea Party are like the Taliban.

I seriously want to bazooka barf when I see bullshit threads like this. It really crosses the fucking line. 

Just fucking sick.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2014)

One major difference between the Tea Party and the Taliban is that the latter  is accepted and embraced by the President of the United States and his followers to the extent that he gave them back five of their top commanders and is negotiating with them on a continual basis. That would be the Taliban. Yet he reviles conservative Americans and considers them his true enemy. 

Most interesting. Appalling but fascinating at the same time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions include:
> 
> Ideological purity
> Compromise as weakness
> ...








Great Thread!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > The so-called TEA party is grass roots.  There is no national spokesman.  All this hatred from the Leftists is being directed at your average patriotic American citizen who believes this Country is going down the wrong path.  The last six years is proof of that.
> ...


The message of the TEA Party is not dead.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2014)

Siete said:


> The Taliban can spell.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

jwoodie, the far right practices what you just described, so kindly step off.


----------



## guno (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 2, 2014)

guno said:


>


That gives you wood, doesn't it? Nice and seasoned for ya, mmmmm boy!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

the teaps feel their demise thundering down on them


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> the teaps feel their demise thundering down on them


LOL. November 4th was so long ago for libs. Pert near a month now!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, with the Dems on the defense, and the TeaPs in the toilet, we may get some governing done this term


----------



## boilermaker55 (Dec 2, 2014)

You think this makes you look intelligent! Really?







1776 said:


> Reasons you are a fucktard....
> 
> 1) You posted your ugly retarded picture here.
> 2) You still dress like your mother picks out your clothes each morning.
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, with the Dems on the defense, and the TeaPs in the toilet, we may get some governing done this term



Tea Party in the Toilet?
You might want to look at the wins Jake
Tea Party Endorsed Candidates Dominate Election 2014
Tea Party leaders are celebrating their victories at the polls. An examination of the results of the 2014 general elections by the Institute for Research and Education on Human Rights reveals that Tea Party endorsed candidates continued to outperform at the ballot box this year. National Tea Party groups, most notably FreedomWorks and Tea Party Patriots, endorsed 80 candidates for federal office in yesterday’s general election. Tea Party endorsed candidates ended up winning 58 of those races—a 73% winning percentage.

In the general election, of the 59 Tea Party endorsed candidates in 30 different states, 48 won while only eleven lost – an 81% success rate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

peach174, those "endorsed" candidates are not TeaPs, but you can try to prove it.

Let's see, will the GOP attack the EO?  Nope?

Will the GOP attack the ACA?  Nope?

Will the GOP oppose the pres's troop deployments to Iraq?  Nope?  Caveat: this I would support anyone on.

peach174, the TeaPs influencing policy is gone.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> the TeaPs influencing policy is gone.


Sounds like you're trying to bend forks with your mind. Concentrate! You can do it!!!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174, those "endorsed" candidates are not TeaPs, but you can try to prove it.
> 
> Let's see, will the GOP attack the EO?  Nope?
> 
> ...



Yeah right. Continue to be in denial Jake.
That's why Mia Love and Martha McSally won as well as a few others like Tom Cotton and Joni Ernst.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 2, 2014)

A very, very few won as outright TP, and you can publish a list if you have it to contradict, but you don't have it.

The mainstream GOP has made it very clear that there will be no shutdown, not much push on EO immigration, nothing on Benghazi, little on Fast and Furious, and so forth.

Mia, whom I have met and would have voted for if she had been in my district, won a hard fought race in a very conservative district by only 3 points, 50 to 47.  She will sidle toward the center this term to pick up female and Hispanic votes in 2016 she will need.  Doug Owens, her opponent, is not nearly as well known as was his father, when he was a congressman, and he sliced a 15 point deficit in the last three weeks.  He will oppose her again, and she needs help.  She knows it.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> A very, very few won as outright TP, and you can publish a list if you have it to contradict, but you don't have it.
> 
> The mainstream GOP has made it very clear that there will be no shutdown, not much push on EO immigration, nothing on Benghazi, little on Fast and Furious, and so forth.
> 
> Mia, whom I have met and would have voted for if she had been in my district, won a hard fought race in a very conservative district by only 3 points, 50 to 47.  She will sidle toward the center this term to pick up female and Hispanic votes in 2016 she will need.  Doug Owens, her opponent, is not nearly as well known as was his father, when he was a congressman, and he sliced a 15 point deficit in the last three weeks.  He will oppose her again, and she needs help.  She knows it.



6 left and 6 new came in
thinkprogress is really angry about it.
Meet The Newest Wave Of Tea Party Congressmen ThinkProgress

*REP. TOM EMMER
REP. BARBARA COMSTOCK
REP. GLENN GROTHMAN
REP. ALEX MOONEY
REP. KEN BUCK
REP. JODY HICE*
Tea Party Candidates are doing better than the far lefties did in early 60's when they started out.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions include:
> 
> Ideological purity
> Compromise as weakness
> ...




you were thanked by guno, that should tell you something


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 5, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions include:
> 
> Ideological purity
> Compromise as weakness
> ...



Hmmmmm Delta4Embassy
sounds like YOU are also taking things "literally"
and seeing any kind of "compromise or change" on this perception of TP as "weakness"
since you bully your points and won't listen to FACTS
such as the Tea Party groups I know INVITE and INCLUDE diverse members and views
from all parties, even prohibiting members from ugly political rhetoric at protests in order to keep a safe all-inclusive environment for people to express and respect their views REGARDLESS of party and position.  They stick to PRINCIPLES to avoid division.

I can cite the Tea Party in Kingwood that takes this approach. And one of the former leaders of the Black Tea Party is now with the True the Vote organization led out of that area.

That idea of political inclusion under the Constitution isn't on your list which leaves out this FACT the Tea Party is focused on the Constitution which includes and protects ALL people and ALL views.  Just because YOU disinvite yourself doesn't mean the discrimination is coming from that group. 

You leave out that they want to enforce CONSTITUTIONAL  principles,
by which I have found prochoice and all other views are Equally Protected.

So the Tea Party groups and leaders I know of, at least in Houston,
push INCLUSION of political views under the Constitution.

It seems your "TRIBAL MENTALITY" applies to you, equally if not more.

If you cite whatever you are told in the media, and by people complaining,
a lot of that is FEAR based and not FACT based.

YES there are far right pushing the Constitution to protect their views.
But that does NOT preclude or exclude the Constitution from protecting
far left and even prochoice views.

The point is to enforce the CONSTITUTION
and NOWHERE in your list do you mention that.

I guess I'll have to challenge you to the Bullring on this.

Delta4Embassy: can you find me ANY TALIBAN who push for
Constitutional Inclusion and Due Process of law under the Constitution.

Then you can tell me the Taliban and Tea Party are fighting for the same things!

Do you need a Bullring Challenge on this?

I have  yet to find any Taliban pushing for the people to check
against Govt abuses by enforcing the Constitution....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 5, 2014)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > peach174, those "endorsed" candidates are not TeaPs, but you can try to prove it.
> ...



Jake considers them Uncle Toms and Aunt Jeremiahs for not staying on the Democrat Plantation


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 5, 2014)

This is typical of the left in this country

Call their fellow countrymen and women, Terrorist.  because they don't BOW down to the way they feel they should .

You ever thought you'd see this in your country folks?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> This is typical of the left in this country
> 
> Call their fellow countrymen and women, Terrorist.  because they don't BOW down to the way they feel they should .
> 
> You ever thought you'd see this in your country folks?



Delta4Embassy vs. Tea Party who is more like the Taliban US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Dear Stephanie and Delta4Embassy ^
There, I just challenged Delta to the Bullring to find
me any Taliban who enforces Constitutional checks
on govt as the Tea Party believes in doing.

If you can please help him, I think he might need some assistance to find such a Taliban member.

Shall we round up a posse and help him go on a Taliban hunt?

Scour the earth like Diogenes looking in daylight with a lamp...

I have been called an "islamo-Nazi pig" so I might count as a sympathizer
who believes in Constitutional checks and balances and due process of law.

But I am not Muslim and certainly not Taliban.
I am more sympathetic toward the Tea Party, but align more with Occupy and Greens
in checking the Democrat party by Constitutional principles -- which may require
the Muslim leadership to enforce if the Democrats won't listen to anyone else.
if they keep demonizing Christians, Constitutionalists and Tea Party, but they don't demonize Muslims, maybe the Muslims will have to hold them to the  Constitution. Nothing else seems to work.

So maybe Delta4 is on to something:
Maybe we DO need a Muslim Tea Party before the liberal Democrats
will take the Constitution seriously and start enforcing it instead of
complaining it is hijacked by the right.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> This is typical of the left in this country
> 
> Call their fellow countrymen and women, Terrorist.  because they don't BOW down to the way they feel they should .
> 
> You ever thought you'd see this in your country folks?



Dear Stephanie: Isn't that so backwards and either sad or terrifying.

When someone is a ranting anti-US Jihadist terrorist, this is sympathized with
as having "valid grievances and pushed to violence by oppression"

But when a Constitutionalist has VALID arguments against govt run amok,
that person is a one-sided closeminded Terrorist who can't be reasoned with.

If you are arguing that militant fighters can be "reasoned with" and shouldn't be shot on the spot as terrorists, why isn't this same courtesy and "due process" applied to Politicians in the U.S. who are arguing civilly. Why are they DECLARED guilty without due process, and expected to prove their innocence afterwards with the burden on them.

The left denounces when terrorists are denied due process
but won't apply it to the rightwing already declared to be like Taliban?

How did it get to be the opposite.

Where black is argued as white
and white is argued as black. Day and night have changed places.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 6, 2014)

Way 14 here,
Christian pastor calls for genocide of Muslims US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 7, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Way 14 here,
> Christian pastor calls for genocide of Muslims US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Hi Delta4:
Unlike the Taliban, even the hostile Christians can be reasoned with. Yes they have free speech to rant and burn Qurans in protest. But that's because we live in a free country that also allows us to redress these grievances civilly. That's a Huge Difference!

And I also bet that the Christian and Muslim peacemakers and scholars in Constitutional law can resolve these issues and unite
With the same effort it would take you to quit declaring jihad against the Tea Party.

You insult the victims of genocide committed by Taliban by saying the free speech of Americans is as deadly as the real threats of Taliban carried out.

1. Whatever you want to blame on the Tea Party, the liberal DemocratParty has done similar. Like seeking to ban conversion therapy that has saved lives and sanity of people who didn't want homosexual attractions and sought help to successfully heal from abuse.

2. Also how can you say pornography causes no harm, but Christianity causes violence and the Tea Party is like the Taliban.

I think you are blaming the wrong things on groups you fear and dont understand.

There is both good and bad in all ppl or groups. The liberals also push a onesided agenda for political control. If youre going to blame one group, blame them all.

But if youre going to forgive porn and say it doesnt have to cause abuse or unhealthy attitudes or addictions, why cant you forgive Christianity and separate the abuses from the good use of Christian faith to heal and strengthen people and commnities.

Why this need to demonize one thing and sanctify another unless you are projecting your own biases?

Thanks Delta
I think you are a deep analytical critic and just need to go further to put everything in full perspective. Keep going, dig deeper and don't stop till you fully resolve these issues by consensus.

I don't mean to discourage your efforts, I rather applaud them. But you must have full information so you don't make mistakes by spreading false or incomplete misperceptions that harm your credibility.

Please look into the good principles that Tea Party supports and the lifesaving outreach and healing that Christianity practices.

You will find that does more good to help people heal and lead productive lives than the porn you defend.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 17, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Way 14 here,
> Christian pastor calls for genocide of Muslims US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



What someone else said to tell you, Delta4Embassy,
if you REALLY believe want to equate the Tea Party in America for defending the Constitution
with the Taliban in Afghanistan for imposing unchecked militant govt,

then if you had to choose to live under the Taliban or live under the Tea Party
which would you choose and WHY?

either way you explain WHY then you'd have the real issue you need to address.

A. if you are saying the  difference is in America we have the freedom to reform and participate in govt and democratic process, and that's why you'd rather live in a democratic society than in Afghanistan under the Taliban
then THAT IS THE ISSUE: political oppression. It's not just the Taliban or Tea Party but what you are
COMPLAINING about is when collective political power is abused to threaten, coerce, abuse or oppress people.

So THAT'S the real issue.

B. if you are honest you would admit that the Tea Party is peaceful compared with the Taliban that doesn't respect due process or separation of powers.

it is strange to me how people get jumped on if they compare Muslims with Taliban/Jihadists,
and people defend Muslims saying thereis a DIFFERENCE,
and now you go and say the Tea Party is like them.

And I am still at odds with the fact that you don't think PORN causes problems,
but believe the problem lies with the people not the porn,
but turn around and say CHRISTIANITY causes violence instead of looking at what causes people to be violent
and express or project that through religion. it's not the religion itself, because many people use religion for good even more so than those who abuse it who are fewer.

So why is it that you can see the good in porn, and freedom to access porn,
but you want to sound the alarms on Christianity.  Do you know how beyond backwards that seems?

I am still trying to wrap my mind around that,
and wonder how your brain files things as good and bad: in order
to file porn in the section with forgivable things that shouldn't be demonized
while Christianity is questioned as causing more harm than good.

???

I would like to understand you better, Delta, you seem very thoughtful and deep
so this truly puzzles me why you haven't thought this completely through and resolved it.


----------



## ImGoing2Heaven (Jan 2, 2015)

You're all racists, God hating Satanists at heart, and commies


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party positions include:
> 
> Ideological purity
> Compromise as weakness
> ...


I knew conservative-types were analogous to the taliban for years now


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 2, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party positions include:
> ...


Ok dotcom
Find me one Taliban Member who believes in due process, consent of the governed, amd limited national govt by the Constitution.

And one Tea Party member who believes in abusing military force to terrorize ppl and take over govt by acting as judge jury executioner with absolute unlimited authority.

The conservatives are arguing the liberals are enabling terrorists and taliban by excusing and sympathizing with Muslims who are anti-US. And not standing up against the violence. Not protesting the rapes and abuses of women, but looking the other way.

The Tea Party may argue its the liberals who have enslaved Blacks and minorities politically  by fear instead of promoting Constitutional education to become self governing democratically.

Arent both left and right equally guilty of demonizing the other. How can you blame one without blaming the other?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 2, 2015)

But they are worried over a bunch of old folks in the Tea Party AND calls them the Taliban.


SNIP:
*Radical black activist issues cop-kill prediction*
*'Now they must put on their dress blues and have their funerals too'*
Published: 15 hours ago




Chelsea Schilling About | Email  | Archive
Chelsea Schilling is a news and commentary editor for WND and a proud U.S. Army veteran. She has a bachelor's degree in journalism and also worked as a news producer at USA Radio Network and as a news reporter for the Sacramento Union.


 Subscribe to feed





Shabazz (tallest in front) with New Black Panther Party
Malik Zulu Shabazz, the former national leader of the New Black Panther Party, said the radical group will “build up an army” in 2015 to combat police, and he predicted coming events “that are gonna seem tragic to white America and may even shock our own consciences,” including the killing of police officers.
On a recent episode of the New Black Panthers Party’s “Black Power Radio” posted at Breitbart.com, Shabazz, current national president of Black Lawyers for Justice, said:
“Mister Malcolm X, he consistently teaches us self-defense. The most honorable Elijah Muhammad continuously teaches us self-defense. The honorable Marcus Mosiah Garvey teaches us self-defense, and we know, our leader and our teacher, the honorable Khalid Abdul Muhammad, teaches us self-defense.
“What am I saying? Right now it’s time to build up that army. Right now it’s time for us to build up those corps, those troops. It’s time to get strong. It’s time for lifting weights and working out and going to the gun range and all of that.”

Read more at Radical black activist issues cop-kill prediction


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 2, 2015)

N


ImGoing2Heaven said:


> You're all racists, God hating Satanists at heart, and commies


Now c'mon IG2H get it right
The conservatives are supposed to be waging a war against women and poor ppl.
Hating on everyone equally doesn't count.

You are supposed to target minorities.
So get with the program.

At least be more specific so you show how conservatives and Tea Party are different from Taliban.

Otherwise if you reject everyone as a Satanist commie, thats like calling everyone an infidel and you reinforce this stereotype!

Maybe you are who Delta and Dotcom are talking about! Are you Tea Party and do you believe in killing off all the liberals as infidel commies? Maybe we should start a Taliban Tea Party for ppl like you, and count heads of ppl who really do want to chop them off!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 2, 2015)

If it'


Stephanie said:


> But they are worried over a bunch of old folks in the Tea Party AND calls them the Taliban.
> 
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


If it's retribution it's antichrist.
Jesus is on the side of Restorative Justice
not retributive justice.

If its based on love goodwill and forgiveness of ppl equally thats God.

If itscbased on fear ill will and unforgiveness
Thats selfishness and Satan that divides and conquers by attacking our common sense of humanity.

We need healing not more division tgat weakens us, our country our economy and all society and humanity around us.

The ill will and negative division have to go. You cannot hate your neighbor in this material way and say you love God. God's love is perfect transcends fear and includes all ppl without exception as man's love imposes conditions and rejectscwhen these arent met. Gods love fixes and heals what mans love fears and avoids by rejection division and projected blame by unforgiveness.


----------

